# Mobile office( truck) organizing



## DirtWorker35475 (Jul 13, 2013)

Having trouble with paper work. Organizing who to call, jobs to bid, jobs to bill, who to call, things to do. Any suggestions? Separate notebook for each?


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

DirtWorker35475 said:


> Having trouble with paper work. Organizing who to call, jobs to bid, jobs to bill, who to call, things to do. Any suggestions? Separate notebook for each?


i have the same problem


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

subscribed


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Deadlines and commitments, ones you leave in and ones you leave out!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I have two sheets that I use. One is a list broken down into four categories and the other is a daily sheet. I'll find them and post later this morning.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I have two books and a clipboard in my truck.

One book is for logging daily hours per job with description of what was done(short hand). I keep all my hours/material $ on the right side. I circle them as they are billed. 

The other book is for estimates, notes and customer info.

Clipboard is for all receipts and loose papers that pop up.

Train yourself to write everything down. Sometimes I'm tired and don't do it. And trying to remember or 2 days later can be a ***** sometimes. Luckily, I can look back at my phone/text log and see where and who I talked to. :no: :whistling 

Good luck


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Receipts go in a large the ring notebook. (divided by vendor) . They are also documented on an excel file by date. vendor, and job name.

I have a daily planner for appointments, and another planner for things done. Organizing is a M.I.A... But if you slow down and put things where they belong, its doable.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

How tech savvy are you? I put everything on a calendar. I syncs to my phone, ipad and desktop PC. I edited the pictures for privacy, but you get the idea.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Google calendar, evernote and dropbox. It has taken some time to get used to it but I finally got another tablet, this time with 4g, and it has made a huge difference. 

We began subbing a lot more for one company. For those projects I have a single binder with all of the current projects in it. A cover sheet for each, and a folder/pocket/envelope thingy for receipts. When its time to invoice I go to the binder, pull out the paperwork and receipts, scan the receipts, and file it all away. I also have a sliding folder for important documents and paperwork needed for them


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

WBailey1041 said:


> How tech savvy are you? I put everything on a calendar. I syncs to my phone, ipad and desktop PC. I edited the pictures for privacy, but you get the idea.
> View attachment 110637
> View attachment 110639
> 
> ...


I do my basic scheduling on Google Calendar, but I am old fashion and need a pen and paper for notes during the day. Especially when I am on a call.

















View attachment Organization.zip


----------



## DirtWorker35475 (Jul 13, 2013)

Like to see your sheet TNT. and Dan I wish I could get as organized as you. I'm overwhelmed with this problem. I have 3 to 4 jobs going at 1 time right now around 11 on the schedule to do. People calling while I'm driving down the road. Employees calling needing msc. Materials delivered. It's very agrovating to keep all this going


----------



## DirtWorker35475 (Jul 13, 2013)

Not bad TNT


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

DirtWorker35475 said:


> Like to see your sheet TNT. and Dan I wish I could get as organized as you. I'm overwhelmed with this problem. I have 3 to 4 jobs going at 1 time right now around 11 on the schedule to do. People calling while I'm driving down the road. Employees calling needing msc. Materials delivered. It's very agrovating to keep all this going


Good problem to have.

I also print out my week and month on Google and have it with me. At the end of the night if I made changes to it I update it online.

I also found it handy, when making entries, if I put their address in as well as their contact info, it comes in handy. Not only that day but if I ever misplace or forget their folder I at least have some basic contact info.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Take the time now before it gets out of control. There is a system for everyone. 

Are you a one man show? There are four of us, so I am able to take the time every once in a while to organize while work is still being done in the field. 

The time I spend getting set up and staying on top of things is well worth it. Missed calls, forgetting to do an estimate or call back a potential client, or losing a receipt that needs to be submitted with an invoice all get very expensive. In the end it saves a lot of time, stress and money.

Other than large projects and the projects for this ...GC... I am mostly paperless. I don't even bring in paper to meetings anymore. All done on the tablet.


----------



## DirtWorker35475 (Jul 13, 2013)

Right now I have 10 guys 3 different job sites


----------

